# I think its time to push this....



## OneBadLT123

we are 3-10, not playing any defense, and cant seem to get our **** together like years past, in the 14th spot out of 15 in the west, and 5 games behind the 8th secede team Denver. Do we try to make some moves or just think about throwing in the towel?


----------



## mtlk

I still wouldn’t panic *NOW*,but i would draw a line at February.
Daryl Morey will be looking for deals certainly, but I wouldn’t blow it up. This team can *“click”* any time.
But right now I would focus on getting two expected starters (Yao Ming and Aaron Brooks) back and draw conclusions on role players after that.


----------



## hroz

Its not panic station. If yao returns healthy we are fine.

But its obvious to me you cant have Martin and Brooks as the two guards. 
You need a good defender there. Lowry might be the better choice for starting PG. Or Martin needs to be traded.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Depends on how December plays out.

We've had Lowry and Martin for the past 2 weeks now and there's not a spec of defensive improvement. We need an intimidator at the rim


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

We just picked up a nice win against a tough Thunder team. It included 4th qtr execution which I have rarely seen since T-Mac left. Jordan Hill needs more minutes.


----------



## HKF

Team needs a consolidation trade. Too much talent that actually expects to play. Battier-Martin-Lee-Budinger-Taylor is overkill. One (or two) of those guys should be packaged with a Jeffries to bring in another big.


----------



## Krimzon

I don't know why this team is playing this bad. What happen?


----------



## hroz

Landry was a bigger loss than I thought. We need more bigs. 

Miller needs to be traded he was a terrible signature. 

We can wait another month or two. 
But trading Martin Scola and Miller for some young talent is now the way forward if we dont start on a winning streak soon.


----------



## Tom

The problem is Martin...and Budinger needs to start. I just don't think he is a bench player.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Rockets interested in Cousins and Landry?

http://nba.fanhouse.com/2010/12/01/demarcus-cousins-i-was-being-selfish-rookie-not-on-trading-b/

I won't mind having both, but there's also a rumor floating around that the Kings are interested in Aaron Brooks. Only thing is they don't have a PG for us to take(unless they wanna hand over Evans). I really don't see how a deal could be pulled off from both sides.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Tom said:


> The problem is Martin...and Budinger needs to start. I just don't think he is a bench player.


Not that Budinger has to start, but he should definitely play more minutes than Battier unless we're playing a top tier wing.

I do think that Martin is a problem, but its a huge problem when on defense. But to be fair it would help if we could get a legit intimidator at the rim so Martin could play el matador and ole someone in his direction.


----------



## hroz

If we are sticking with Martin I am all for trading Brooks.

Brooks 4 Cousins & Landry 
is a trade we should do. 

Lowry is a legit starting PG in the league. 
Hopefully they can take Miller off our hands too.

Miller Brooks Taylor and even Patterson I am happy to trade.

PS Smith is a solid PG he just needs to learn to shoot. Hopefully we can get a PG with the remaining pieces.


----------



## Tom

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Not that Budinger has to start, but he should definitely play more minutes than Battier unless we're playing a top tier wing.
> 
> I do think that Martin is a problem, but its a huge problem when on defense. But to be fair it would help if we could get a legit intimidator at the rim so Martin could play el matador and ole someone in his direction.



It is kind of like having AI on your team later in his career. Budinger is frustrating I guess to coach. I hate guys with Athletic ability tha stand behind the 3 point line. Man up dude.

I'm not sure who they could get to be that intimidator. I think they start Battier because he can play defense...but when you are the only guy you kind of get abused so it cancels itself out. They need to outscore everyone as opposed to stopping them so I would try starting Budinger to see how they respond. The second unit has enough Offense that I think Battier might actually help that unit.


----------



## kbdullah

I can't see the Kings trading Cousins & Landry for Brooks. That's a lot to give up for an average pg.


----------



## c_dog

i think ariza was very underrated. i'm not sure if getting rid of him for lee to open up more minutes for battier and budinger was such a good idea. ariza was a defensive minded player like battier but wasn't afraid to look for his shots. i rather have ariza shooting 39% with amazing defense than to have battier who has no offensive threat whatsoever. rockets traded away the wrong player.


----------



## OneBadLT123

I kind of agree with that. Lee hasn't really shown me anything honestly. Ariza, while playing extremely terrible for the most part of last season did very well once Martin arrived.


----------



## c_dog

OneBadLT123 said:


> I kind of agree with that. Lee hasn't really shown me anything honestly. Ariza, while playing extremely terrible for the most part of last season did very well once Martin arrived.


i don't think it was coincidence. kmart is a legit scorer while ariza is more of that lockdown defender who's able to finish some athletic plays and hit the open 3. his presence on the hornets has elevated the hornets to a top 4 seed in the west. i don't think the lakers would mind swapping artest for ariza at this point either. ariza would solve the current dilemma of playing either budinger or battier.

i'm surprised by lee's play also. he had a strong rookie campaign for the magic but just doesn't look comfortable out there right now. his play has been extremely inconsistent.


----------



## richhobo89

Ariza is making his mark on the Hornets as of right now, but I don't think they're playoff material just yet. I also seriously believe Courtney Lee has hit a wall of some sort because I don't think he's gotten into the grind of the NBA just yet. Maybe with a older and developed coach like Rick Adelman he can grow up a tad and learn to play with the big boys instead of choking to death on the court.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

I think Lee has been pretty good for us this season. IMO he needs to get more minutes. This season only avg 18min. It should get up to 24min. Kevin Martin is fragile and he goes to the line a lot which means more bumps and bruises so I'd like to see him rest more. Besides other than getting to the line frequently Martin hasn't brought much to the table elsewhere.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

We're 2 games back of 8th place and New Orleans who is 7th is sinking like a brick underwater.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yeah the Hornets are coming back down to earth a lot harder than I initially thought. Looks like they still have a slight chance to make it to the postseason. Why though, I dont know.


----------



## c_dog

hornets stinking it up along with belinelli's shot.

rockets need to do something about this logjam. kmart, terrence williams, courtney lee, budinger should all play. they might have to get rid of battier in a trade of some sort and bring in a bigman. maybe something like battier for carl landry back.


----------



## rocketeer

c_dog said:


> rockets need to do something about this logjam. kmart, terrence williams, courtney lee, budinger should all play.


kevin martin is the only guy there who needs minutes. the others are pretty irrelevant. no one you need to move other people around to find minutes for.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

We need to pull a deal for a shotblocker. I heard Thabeet is available. Brad Miller is ok and spreads the floor nicely but I want to have a defensive minded big alongside Scola. Maybe we could get Nene if the Nuggets look to rebuild after dealing Anthony.


----------



## hroz

Hope we dont get Nene his contract is too big. 

Thabeet would be good.

Id be happy to give up Patterson and Williams for Thabeet.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Another guy I'm thinking of is Deandre Jordan


----------



## kbdullah

I must say, I'm glad the Rockets got their ish together. It's looking more and more likely they'll make the postseason, especially w/ the Suns trading j-rich and Portland dealing w/ injuries. Hornets are faltering as mentioned earlier, and if the Nuggets trade Melo, well then shoot..

Would be nice to see a potential Texas showdown in the first round with either Dallas or SA facing Houston.


----------



## hroz

If the Grizzs get their ish together would be cool if thole south west were to get in. 

That depends on melo being traded obviously and Roy not coming back as Roy. 
And a PG coming to Memphis. Whether Conley or Mayo or outside the organisation.


----------



## jdiggidy

Man, it has been a long time since I logged in. With the possible Yao trade rummor out there now and some teams like NO and Charlotte looking for cap relief I came up with these trade scenarios.

Houston Trades:
Yao, AB, JJ, 1st rounders

NO Trades:
CP3, Okafor

Houston gets its star player and a very good C to replace Yao. NO gets cap relief for next year, an up and coming PG in AB and either our 1st round pick next year or the NYC 2012 pick we have.

Houston Trades:
Shane, Bud, JHill, maybe a 1st rounder or 2nd rounder

Charlotte Trades:
GWallace
Diaw

Houston gets the athletic SF they covet to replace Shane and a versatile PF to compliment Scola. The Bobcats get 9 mil in Cap relief since we are only sending 10.8 mil in contracts back plus some young talent and a solid veteran and team captain in Shane.

A guy can dream but this is doable and not unreasonable.


----------



## OneBadLT123

I wish....


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

I doubt we can get an established star like CP3 for Yao. I think we'll test the market to see what teams offer for Yao but eventually resign him to a short term deal that won't hurt the cap.


----------



## hroz

If we can do the 1st trade we become instant contenders. It really depends though how much the Hornets want to get rid of Okafor. Id be happy to throw in Budinger and Hill in exchange for Paul. Even with Okafor included.

Okafor/Miller
Scola/Hayes
Battier
Martin/Lee
Paul/Lowry

Thats a contender. The only thing id worry about is the lack of defence in the backcourt.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

**** Utah.... we could have passed Portland if fully healthy Utah beat injury depleted Portland. Instead they lost twice to the Blazers and keeping them a game ahead of us.


----------

